# Storm photos from here....



## Dogplow Dodge

2015's first couple of events, "Here" in NJ.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge




----------



## Dogplow Dodge




----------



## Dogplow Dodge




----------



## Dogplow Dodge




----------



## Dogplow Dodge




----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I hate gravel lots and driveways.....


----------



## BC Handyman

Looks like you had fun in the snow, knock any gravestones down yet? lol you believe in Zombies dog?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I didn't seen any storm like that _here_.


----------



## JustJeff

Nice clean lots, some of them look like black swimming pools. Good work.


----------



## grandview

I would of brought the loader in myself


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1942304 said:


> Looks like you had fun in the snow, knock any gravestones down yet? lol you believe in Zombies dog?


Not yet..

That one area between the building is I think 10' from the corner of the meeting house to the headstone from 1800 (never measured it). My blade is 8'-6" and when I go through there, I'm doing 0 MPH. Before I leave, I take my snow blower, and all the snow that was pushed up against the headstone gets snow blown away, so that the next time I'm there, I don't push new snow up against old snow, causing any damage to the headstone. Works so far.

Haven't knocked any headstones over that anyone knows about....

here's a pic I took back in 2014. I'll take a pic that's more recent next time I'm up there.





Mark Oomkes;1942309 said:


> I didn't seen any storm like that _here_.


When you do, you can post your pictures of your "here" here, as the original "snow pictures thread" moved to higher ground...:waving:



Harleyjeff;1942369 said:


> Nice clean lots, some of them look like black swimming pools. Good work.


Thanks....

Our weather patterns cause the snow to melt between dumpings, and for the most part, the areas become clear again. I don't do salting or sanding or any other types of meltdown, as I leave that up to the customer. It substantially decreases my liability, as the owners of the property are held responsible for maintaining a safe surface once I push the snow out of the way. I'm sure to "notify" them of slippery surfaces after each event.



grandview;1942437 said:


> I would of brought the loader in myself


I thought you always kept that in your pants ... or so you say ?


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1942751 said:


> Not yet..
> 
> That one area between the building is I think 10' from the corner of the meeting house to the headstone from 1800 (never measured it). My blade is 8'-6" and when I go through there, I'm doing 0 MPH. Before I leave, I take my snow blower, and all the snow that was pushed up against the headstone gets snow blown away, so that the next time I'm there, I don't push new snow up against old snow, causing any damage to the headstone. Works so far.
> 
> Haven't knocked any headstones over that anyone knows about....
> 
> here's a pic I took back in 2014. I'll take a pic that's more recent next time I'm up there.


Get a V plow and you won't have to use the blower, it'd be a time and back saver.Thumbs Up

Good to see you finally got out.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Did a "Freebie" today.

My wife just started a new job with a small mom and pop insurance agency. The owner has been SUPER nice to her, as she has been paying my wife extra time when she's not actually there. For example, wife had Tuesday and Wednesday off this week because of the storm. Her boss paid her the full week. Granted her boss only has my wife part time, right now, but she told my wife that she would make my wife full time once the other lady leaves on her 40th anniversary of being there. All the ladies who are there have been there for at least 40 years. No men in the office (go figure, eh?)

This is her bosses deceased husband's home. When he passed away, she moved into the smaller home they rented, and this one has been on the market since. Can't sell it, but it's pretty nice. 2.5 acres of property, pool, 2 car garage, basket ball court, etc. Not my style, but still pretty good.

Never been there before today, so the lawn got chewed up a bit.... No snow plowing done before me, so that last storm stuck to the driveway, and I couldn't scrape it up...


----------



## BUFF

You realize you've started something and you're going to end up plowing it all the time from now on. You should buy the place, you're MIL can move in and build a big pimping shop on the property to hide from her.Thumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1942794 said:


> You realize you've started something and you're going to end up plowing it all the time from now on. You should buy the place, you're MIL can move in and build a big pimping shop on the property to hide from her.Thumbs Up


Well, if I had $550,000 I might think about it. Unfortunately, what I would do to the property would cost me another $100k. The pool would get filled, the backyard turned back into a yard, and a nice big.... big-um workshop outside where the BB court is.

Here's the listing. Can't say very much about the decorum inside, but otherwise.....

http://www.trulia.com/property/3095309919-4001-Squankum-Allenwood-Allenwood-NJ-08720

I'd have to buy a ride on lawnmower as well 

Exactly 8 minutes to her job.....


----------



## xgiovannix12

nice house Not 550k nice tho


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1942764 said:


> Get a V plow and you won't have to use the blower, it'd be a time and back saver.Thumbs Up
> 
> Good to see you finally got out.


No workee on my old ride. The front axle is only rated for 4400 lbs. V-plow needs a 5600 lb front axle, from what I understand. I'd have to switch to an F350....but then I'd have to convert it to a Fummins....Thumbs Up

Yeah.... good to get out.... finally. I might almost be close enough to break even with my S&F insurance.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12;1942802 said:


> nice house Not 550k nice tho


That's what I thought. I'd prefer a much smaller house, bigger land, and not a big freaking pool in the backyard I'd have to fill in with dirt....

:laughing:

I definitely need more seclusion, and this house is on a very popular cut through street.

On the bright side, there's a old ramcharger with a meyer plow across the street I wouldn't mind having....


----------



## BUFF

xgiovannix12;1942802 said:


> nice house Not 550k nice tho


That's not too bad assuming it's in a high rent district.



Dogplow Dodge;1942803 said:


> No workee on my old ride. The front axle is only rated for 4400 lbs. V-plow needs a 5600 lb front axle, from what I understand. I'd have to switch to an F350....but then I'd have to convert it to a Fummins....Thumbs Up
> 
> Yeah.... good to get out.... finally. I might almost be close enough to break even with my S&F insurance.


You have a Dana 60, through a set of progressive rate springs up front and do a V. The reality is your truck will handle it just fine as is.


----------



## maxwellp

If your state does not care if you are over weight - it will take a V plow. Look here.
http://www.maxwellservicesllc.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/TRUCKS/plow125.jpg
That is a 1996 1500, no problem. I am now running wings on it.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I know a V plow will fit,as they make lighter ones as well. I'm not comfortable sticking 900+lbs (Boss DXT) on the front end of my brick. I don't think the truck is capable of keeping it on there without some sort of damage occurring.

I could be completely wrong about this, and I absolutely would love to put it on there. I even have a local shop which is willing to discount the sale to me, as they're the same shop that I work with that rebuilt my springs in all my trucks. They think it's just a bit heavy too...(not for the springs, but for the axle itself)


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1943172 said:


> I know a V plow will fit,as they make lighter ones as well. I'm not comfortable sticking 900+lbs (Boss DXT) on the front end of my brick. I don't think the truck is capable of keeping it on there without some sort of damage occurring.
> 
> I could be completely wrong about this, and I absolutely would love to put it on there. I even have a local shop which is willing to discount the sale to me, as they're the same shop that I work with that rebuilt my springs in all my trucks. They think it's just a bit heavy too...(not for the springs, but for the axle itself)


****** has a Dana 60 upfront too, the only major difference is it has ball joints and the Brick has King Pins which are stronger. I'm not sure about wheel bearing size but would have to think they're similar in size.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1943232 said:


> ****** has a Dana 60 upfront too, the only major difference is it has ball joints and the Brick has King Pins which are stronger. I'm not sure about wheel bearing size but would have to think they're similar in size.


Really ?

Hmmmmm.... Got me thinking.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

A couple from today.

Another FREEBIE...

What? I did another for free ? Am I nuts ????
(oxymoron)

This guy (former customer from last year) called me in August wanting me to do his snow removal for the winter. At the time, I was "out of the biz" due to NJ's insurance colossal screwing I was getting here. We had a nice conversation, and I said .... hope you find someone good.

Well, I was in the neighborhood, and the driveway wasn't done. This guy has at least 2 houses, one of them is in Mendham NJ, which is were all Super Millionaires live (including the fatass governor of NJ) and this is his "other" home. Must be nice, eh ?

Anyway, I saw the drive and walkway weren't done, so I did them. Called him (no response) to say "move the merc", and no one came out. Knocked on the door, after I shoveled the walk... No one answered. Go figure.

anyway, it will do...

I texted him "Happy Birthday...XXXX". And he replied back "Thanks a lot".

You know these rich dudes...... Didn't get a snow plower ??? whatever....





I always do the fire hydrants. Just a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## SnoFarmer

Our paid FD will jump in a rig and drive around town and shovel out the hydrants Instead of washing their personal cars or playing basketball.

And they get a free work out. some fresh air....wesport

Looks like someone wants the rich guy to make a offer?


----------



## BC Handyman

I have to ask, so you hoping he signs up? will you do it if he asks? did you let him know your "back in biz?"


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

SnoFarmer;1943544 said:


> Looks like someone wants the rich guy to make a offer?





BC Handyman;1943581 said:


> I have to ask, so you hoping he signs up? will you do it if he asks? did you let him know your "back in biz?"


Truth ??

Nope. I said nothing (texted nothing) as i didnt get to talk to him yet.

I was across the street doing a swipe of a drive i do for his neighbor. Saw the drive still wasnt done, so i figured id just do it and text him a  which he finally responded with a "many thanks ". He didnt respond to my voicemail abouth the merc in the drive, as he didnt get it until just about an hour ago. Just got a text telling me abouth the missed voicemail, and to send him the bill. Im replying back that "this one is on me, and there wont be a bill " as its my way of saying sorry for not being prepared when he origionally contacted me for the season.

Just my way of doing the right thing...or landing a good accout if you wish


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1943665 said:


> Truth ??
> 
> Nope. I said nothing (texted nothing) as i didnt get to talk to him yet.
> 
> I was across the street doing a swipe of a drive i do for his neighbor. Saw the drive still wasnt done, so i figured id just do it and text him a  which he finally responded with a "many thanks ". He didnt respond to my voicemail abouth the merc in the drive, as he didnt get it until just about an hour ago. Just got a text telling me abouth the missed voicemail, and to send him the bill. Im replying back that "this one is on me, and there wont be a bill " as its my way of saying sorry for not being prepared when he origionally contacted me for the season.
> 
> Just my way of doing the right thing...or landing a good accout if you wish


You must have been a real $h!t head as a kid for all the good deeds you're doing later in life.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1943735 said:


> You must have been a real $h!t head as a kid for all the good deeds you're doing later in life.



How did you know ?

Reality is. .. I wasnt prepared for him and i want him to know that i dropped the ball, and i have integrity....something lacking in the cesspool of a state i live in....well not the state ...just a LOT of the inhabitants. (Didnt say people ).

Good marketing as well...


----------



## BUFF

So how did the siped tires work for you in the past storm?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1943818 said:


> So how did the siped tires work for you in the past storm?


Freaking awesome !!!!

Never slipped, slid lost traction...... not even once....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Did the church again, and I finally took some measurements of the spacing between the church rectory and the adjacent 250 year old dead folks. I bet you dollars to donuts, they're buried under that driveway....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

This dude with the van can really be annoying.....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Gravel driveways, or parking lots in this case, are truly a thing of the past


Turned into an ice bowl that couldn't really be cleared, as there was nothing to push.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I won that contract for the "Rich guy" that I did the free work for. I'm mailing him a bill for yesterdays work as we speak. He loves the fact that I "saved his mail" as his kids, who were home at the time, decided to ignore the mail man from bringing their mail home. Funny, he asked if I took his mail and to please send it back. I told him I simply photographed it, and never touched it.

7 years in federal prison for taking someone's mail doesn't exactly interest me.

:laughing:


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

So here is one of the commercials I do where I posted pictures of the "lake effect" of a 3" deep depression in the macadam surface of the lot in the back of the building. Well, mother nature screwed them royally yesterday. 

The store was FLOODED, as the snow, heavy rains, and sleet decided to flow on back into the overhead door. It flooded the warehouse and started working it's way into the store itself. When I got there they were using 4 shop vacs to suck up the water in the store. Futile, as best....

So after clearing the front of the building, I spent about an hour "Pushing Slush". I swiped the slush and water to the front of the building, and almost immediately, the water stopped entering the building. They couldn't have been happier.


----------



## BUFF

Dogplow Dodge;1947225 said:


> This dude with the van can really be annoying.....


Back when I was somewhat incorrigible I use to carry a hobby syringe (blunt needle) filled with Dykem Hi-Spot Blue to train butthatts. First it'd be a little dab on the push button door release in the door handle, second round would be a bead on the back side of the door handle, third round would be injecting into the lock cylinder. 
This usually worked and if it didn't they were more pissed off than I'd every get by them being Butthatts.



Dogplow Dodge;1947229 said:


> Gravel driveways, or parking lots in this case, are truly a thing of the past
> 
> Turned into an ice bowl that couldn't really be cleared, as there was nothing to push.


Put a net on each end of the lot and get a Hockey Game going......Eh


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1947245 said:


> Back when I was somewhat incorrigible
> 
> Put a net on each end of the lot and get a Hockey Game going......Eh


You're a BAAAAD Boy.... that is thinking like a hockey fan....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Pea Gravel driveway and lot that I do..... or I'm thinking about not doing any longer... The last pic shows the yellow pea gravel that I chucked up out of the lot. 

I hate that lot........


----------



## carkey351

so many comments...so little space... i bet they 'double stacked' them under that driveway...and there isn't any mail worth going to jail for, especially 7+ years for. its all bills and junk these days


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

A moderate storm came through here and left a few inches of snow...



The wacky old broad is on vacation, and asked me to keep her ice skating rink cleared so when she comes back that they can shoot some pucks..





At least the sidewalk is mostly cleared now. I'm absolutely amazed at how well that single stage blower works on light snowfalls. Truly amazed....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

A few new "Dirt-Sleeper" pix.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

This storm was really strange.

The winds were so strong, and the snow was so light and "dry" that this driveway looked untouched on one side, yet the other side had almost 4" of powder...





and look out towards the street.....on the exact same property.. The snow piles prevented the snow from being blown away..


----------



## xgiovannix12

Dogplow Dodge;1960329 said:


> This storm was really strange.
> 
> The winds were so strong, and the snow was so light and "dry" that this driveway looked untouched on one side, yet the other side had almost 4" of powder...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look out towards the street.....on the exact same property.. The snow piles prevented the snow from being blown away..


yep winds were very strong last night lots of drifting till this morning. I would take a 2 ft storm over all this drifting...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Here's a new one I recently picked up. It's about 550 feet long, and makes a right turn straight in. Push in, back out as there's no room to turn around. Crazy the way some people live.... At minimum, I'd install a parking area that allowed you to spin the vehicle in the other direction.....



Some of my regular pineapples...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

One of my resi's....

"Oh my god, I got to be out by 7:00am.... Oh, freaking whoa is me !! "





Another pineapple.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Creepy cemetery time..





Look how close they put people next to a church.... and under the walkway..

Really ???


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Another resi I just picked up.



Let's keep burying my customer's fire hydrant, why don't we ?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Nice work dog


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

xgiovannix12;1962605 said:


> Nice work dog


Thanks...

Got to love those old Unimounts.... eh ?

Who needs a Vee ?


----------



## xgiovannix12

Yes sir ...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Had to drop the daughter off at the Doctor yesterday. She had a Growth on her leg that needed to be sliced off.. She really needs to take some initiative with regards to learning how to mix and match her clothes a little better. Stupid fashion statements these kids make, eh ?


----------



## BC Handyman

Even when your dead, it's all about location location location lol
Dog has a look on his face like I'm only doing this cause I love you & expect a treat for this.


----------



## potskie

BC Handyman;1962934 said:


> Even when your dead, it's all about location location location lol
> Dog has a look on his face like I'm only doing this cause I love you & expect a treat for this.


Same look my Ol'lady gets.


----------



## Loganab13

Looks like you're having some fun this season.. nice Dodge by the wayThumbs Up


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1962934 said:


> Even when your dead, it's all about location location location lol Dog has a look on her face like I'm only doing this cause I love you & expect a treat for this.


She's completely blind in her right eye, so not sure really what she's looking at.

I didn't have any treats in the car, but she kind of had an idea of where she was going. No food or water since 12:00am that morning, and by now she's normally had breakfast. Smart dog, but dumb as a block of wood when it comes to food.

(kind of like me, i guess)



Loganab13;1963016 said:


> Looks like you're having some fun this season.. nice Dodge by the wayThumbs Up


 Thanks Man !

Yes, I'm having the best season I've ever had. I limited myself to a little over a dozen accounts, 3 of which are commercials. I have just enough work to keep me in the truck for about 12-15 hours, as they're not all right here.

Now if everyone would pay me quickly, life would be grand...



potskie;1963003 said:


> Same look my Ol'lady gets.


My wife gets the same look, although it's usually with Jewelry on one of those channels like QVC, and NOTHING to do with me.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Keeping small works well for me, as today, I replenished my stock of essentials.



Thinking about a "backup vehicle for next year"....

Maybe something like this heap of crap..





*or maybe not. I'd rather switch back to Ford if I'm going back to a gasser.*


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Posted a video of one of the drives I do on occasion..






Got to get a GO PRO....

BTW.... Click on the CC / Subtitles button to see some narration on the day.


----------



## BC Handyman

That jazzy song you were listening to, I think thats the same song in the adult film I recently watched  Also I recommend getting an elf on the shelf and place in on the end of your plow marker. Good to see you got some more snow this week too.
https://www.google.ca/search?hl=en-...=pnrqVIntJcizogT384HoDg&ved=0CCsQsAQ&tbm=isch


----------



## BUFF

We I would have to think the past ~4wks has made up for the late start.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Elf on a shelf....

First time I ever heard that was this year...

I Always take pictures of things that may be problematic for me.

Such as firehydrants that keep getting snow piled on them



or rotting fences that claims made that I may have hit.



or flooded properties that are caused by roof runoff.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Flood anyone?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Dried out good, but the roof snow melted today, and water came in the overhead door sometime later in the afternoon.



Got cold last night, and I wanted to play a little hockey, or just get a few moments of skating around in a circle for a while. Got to get me a new pair of skates.. Think it's safe to walk on 3" of ice ?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Went back to check on the commercial today, I do plowing for, considering it was a rain / ice / slush event. They took my advice and put an extension pipe on one of the leader drains, but didn't get to them all yet. Now the other door is flooding, where previously, it was the overhead door. The water is now pooling at the opposite end of the building.

Crazy...





Then I stopped by the church I do. I'm not allowed to go there unless the snow is 3" or more, so the church parishioners do the clearing when I'm not there. Afterwards, I just like to take a drive-by and see what I'm up against. Do you like the wonderful job they did on the stairs ? The cones in the flooding area are a nice touch. I sent this pic to the property manager, and asked them to clear it before the next storm, as I don't want to be spending hours breaking up ice on a stair.

See what happens when you prevent someone from doing the job correctly ?


----------



## BC Handyman

a drain would be great for that lot. Think anymore snow coming your way?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1974617 said:


> a drain would be great for that lot. Think anymore snow coming your way?


6" to 10" starting tonight after midnight. I just hope it's not heavy slop...


----------



## BUFF

I see the standing water all I think of is freezing a squirrel, glues some tongue depressor on it feet and setting it in the water, but that's just me.....

http://img.pandawhale.com/post-20253-Water-Skiing-Squirrel-Gif-3sUS.gif


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BC Handyman;1974617 said:


> a drain would be great for that lot.


This really helped when they did this alteration to the drains.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

BUFF;1974627 said:


> I see the standing water all I think of is freezing a squirrel, glues some tongue depressor on it feet and setting it in the water, but that's just me.....


My egghead wife feeds the squirrels daily. I keep telling her it's a dangerous thing to do, as they carry disease, but more importantly, when they become too friendly, they try to get in your house.

She just won't listen to me. Anyone know someone who wants a 50 year old partially ******** housewife ? Got one for sale .... cheap !

this bastage is staring at our mailbox, as every morning he gets up on the rail and shakes the mailbox, which gets my wife's attention to bring them out their dinner. I SERIOUSLY believe that this squirrel is smarter than my wife...


----------



## SnoFarmer

Put a trap behind the garage, and slowly get rid of the pests.....

Blame some neighborhood kid with a BB gun for their demise.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

SnoFarmer;1974654 said:


> Put a trap behind the garage, and slowly get rid of the pests.....
> 
> Blame some neighborhood kid with a BB gun for their demise.


I'm EXCELLENT at ignoring my wife, but I fail miserably lying to her..

A few pix from the last storm:

Before with 2" of ice from the leader drain dumping out all season long



After 30 lbs of C/C and a warmer day



Pushing slush during the storm:



Once the snow combined with the standing water, I pushed the slush out front of the building


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Good thing the season is ending.







First time EVER I've seen a county rig here with a wing on it's side..


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Trees are happy... or will be in a few weeks.



I have NO IDEA what's with these TWSP guys plowing in the fire hydrants.. Maybe so I can't see them, and back right over the top of them, and get stuck for 15 minutes...



Somebody walked out there, eh ?



Dug it out again..


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

They don't like mailboxes either..





No use of the garage, I guess..


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Does anyone want a BUTTHAT in a Church parking lot ? I got one yesterday..

It's not just YOU Kimber......lol



Sent the pix to the Prop Manager that night


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I like the tranquility there.

My wife, OTOH, she gets all freaked out when we're there late at night, such as in this storm. She talks about ghosts and dead people being bothered.

What ??? OMG, that's crazy talk. I busted on her and said that someone committed suicide in that black car, and in the morning the police will find out who did it. She got sooooo mad....

Hee.... heee heee....


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

More church stuff







The Commercial job again.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

I was asked to push the snow to the front from here out. Added 20 minutes to the job. Next year, rates going up again..





A new (old) job. Lady called me last year. I did the job once. She got someone else to do it cheaper, but then the guy bailed out. I went back and did it again this year. Gave her a discount, as she reminded me of my mom. Next year, I'll increase my rate and make more money off the old bag.
(if she's still alive, that is)



Her grandkids did the walks, porches before I got there. I just had to do the drive.


----------



## kimber750

Dogplow Dodge;1977251 said:


> Does anyone want a BUTTHAT in a Church parking lot ? I got one yesterday..
> 
> It's not just YOU Kimber......lol


I would be tickled pink if I had only one butthat per lot. :laughing:


----------

